# Waterstone Marks



## ForeverLearning (Aug 22, 2019)

So I created my own 6" petty and sharpened if yesterday on a 1/6000 combination stone off Amazon. 

My technique is not great and consistent angle needs to be improved. How do you maintain the angle at the tip compared to the heel? Holding it perpindicular to the stone doesn't seem to work. 

Finally, I think the stone is leaving some horrible marks (smudges) on the blade, is this normal? Is it due to it being cheap? Hopefully you can see in the picture 

Very proud of the piece despite this.


----------

